
Ask HN: Review this startup idea we are discussing - ziggystardust
Tl;dr :
We have a idea to build a platform where people can connect and get paid to have meaningful conversations. Roast this idea in the comments section.<p>Long version: 
Me and a colleague have been brainstorming this idea to build a platform where people can find other people to talk to about any topic they want. It could be life coaching to startup advice to maybe just talking to a person who is depressed and whats to have a casual conversation.<p>either party in the conversation could pay for this call. for eg: you&#x27;re a tech guy and want to talk to some business person to see if they might be a good lead for the software services you provice. you can pay maybe a few dollars for a 5 min conversation with him!<p>I know there are niche players in the market who have similar platform for education, legal services, medical consultation etc..<p>we are wondering if we can have a general platform where people can directly connect with each other and make money instead of going through one of these niche players.<p>obviously we may need to start off with niche sectors but we want to give people a platform to make money by providing their services online.<p>that&#x27;s the gist of what we have been thinking.. 
Where and why do you think this would fail? if you think it&#x27;s a good idea, tell us what sector could we start with if we decide to go ahead with this idea. and how we can get some network effect?<p>Let the roasting&#x2F;&quot;this idea sucks&quot; begin!<p>Cheers :D
======
jktzes
In China, the service you described already exists. It’s Zaih.com. I think
people can either choose to meet an expert in person or ask the expert a
question(they need to pay of course). However, this product is not monetizing
well in China so it’s pivoting towards online training(kinda like udemy).

